# Anyone Playing Fallout New Vegas?



## waldo563

As a big fan of Fallout 3, I have mixed feelings about the New Vegas game. Although I consider this to be a very good game and worthwhile, it is pretty buggy and slow to load. For the most part, this game is essentially the Fallout 3 engine set in a new location with a few tweaks to the gameplay. After almost completing 3 playthroughs, here are my impressions.

What I liked:
- Seems a bit less linear
- Appear to be more locations
- More varied endings
- New adversaries
- More weapons
- Weapon mods
- Ability to craft items and aids
- Gambling

What I didn't like:
- Extremely slow load times
- Locks up regularly
- Karma seemed to have very little effect in general
- Inability to craft weapons
- Steep crafting requirements
- No enclave armor
- No Behemoths

Anyway, that's my two cents worth. I would be interested in hearing the opinions of other HTS gamers.


----------



## Moonfly

Ive not played the new game game but a couple friends have who all seem to have nothing but good things to say about it. I really liked the original, but didnt finish it because of time restrictions and the fact the bleak landscape got a bit samey and got a bit boring for me.

Be interesting to see what others thing of it.


----------



## Dale Rasco

I played Fallout 3 twice through and loved it. I started Fallout New Vegas and it is really more of the same. It is very good game but there are some framerate issues and some of the load times are a lot longer than I felt they should be. I stopped playing after about 25 hours but will probably make my way back to it and finish it eventually. There's just too many games this time of year!


----------



## Moonfly

Believe it or not, I have actually gone back to Oblivion and have been playing that again recently, which I am really enjoying. I think I actually prefer it to fallout, although I do miss having guns to play with. It could use some real Indiana Jones and the Temple of Doom rock dodging traps though.


----------



## Dale Rasco

I never played Oblivion for some weird reason. I love Fallout 3, I love the Fable games, but for some reason I never played Oblivion. I may have to go back and try that one soon. Everyone that knows me says I would love that one.


----------



## Moonfly

You can actually buy it online now direct from XBL. It is a very good game, but the graphics, although pretty good, are starting to show their age now. This is a game from 2006 remember.


----------



## Dale Rasco

I'm OK with the graphics being a little dated if the game play is good. I still go back to my original Xbox to play some of the older titles and some those graphics can be wretched.


----------



## Moonfly

I still play Halo:CE and Crimson Skies :T


----------



## TypeA

I played through all of fallout 3, loved it. I have about 15 hours into fallout vegas, I play when time permits and always on the hardest setting with hardcore mode enabled from the beginning. I havent even made it to vegas proper yet. :rofl: 

This game is huge and theres lots to do and its not unusual for me to get side-tracked and take off across the wasteland just for fun. So far its really just more of the same as fallout 3, so if you loved fallout 3 youll love this game too. I do like some of the new weapons and the game just seems bigger and theres more to do and see, but essentially its the same game. Halo Reach probably wont be completed (and Ive completed all the others) until Vegas is done, its just that fun.

BTW Ive had one glitch in that 15 hours time.


----------



## Dale Rasco

Moonfly said:


> I still play Halo:CE and Crimson Skies :T


For some reason I love Psi-Ops and still go back to that one every once in a while.


----------



## crisrepo

I played it and really enjoyed it. When I started I didn't think it was ever going to get to Vegas. The load times were aggrevating. I have only played through once. I will have to play through again and choose another ending.


----------



## Moonfly

Have you tried an install, not sure how much difference it makes, but Oblivion doesnt seem to be bothering me like I remember it doing. Could be the install, could just be bad memory lol.


----------



## TypeA

Still working on the games' side quests myself (a testament to this games outstanding length) but the second DLC for Fallout New Vegas is coming May 17th, outstanding! Trailer here...

http://www.g4tv.com/thefeed/blog/post/712546/fallout-new-vegas-honest-hearts-trailer/


----------



## hgoed

I played FNV for a while and really liked the atmosphere. I got probably about 3/4 through it and stopped. I think I'd enjoy hardcore mode, but a lot of the 'just go here and talk to this dude' stuff might get annoying without the ability to quick travel very far. I'll probably pick it up again with the DLC when I have a free weekend. Lots of other fish to fry in the meantime, 'though.


----------

